# Bi Turbo Question



## jrsupaproduca (Oct 9, 2010)

In the 2003 a6 2.7t, do you hear the turbo spool?


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a 2003 A6 and yes I hear them when I get on the gas and the RPM's go over 3k or so.


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

Should sound like a very faint whine. If you have the radio on, or are getting a lot of road noise, you may not hear them unless you really put your foot into it.


----------

